# Best cross draw holster?



## Grenadier (Mar 9, 2012)

Normally, I use a strong side, OWB holster for my purposes (Glock 23), since that works the best for me.  However, there are some times when I go on a long drive, where I'd like the convenience of a cross draw, just while driving.  

Are there any good cross draw holsters at a reasonable price?  I was hoping that someone had something functionally equivalent to Mitch Rosen's excellent Counter Car Jacking rig, but of course, not quite as $$$.


----------

